# Schools in Turin Area



## andyrewsma (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello-

My family may be moving to the Turin area sometime this summer. We have 2 children, ages 3 and 5. I am looking for information on schools. 

For my 3 year old, I would like to get her into a part-time nursery school program.

My son (5) would be starting kindergarten in the states, so I would like for him to continue in Italy in an English speaking school that teaches Italian as a secondary.

For my son, I have found the websites for the International Academy of Turin and St. Denis School.

Does anyone have any experiences with these institutions? What other schools should I be considering?

I think we may be living in the Chieri area, but that's still up for further decision.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Jessica


----------

